# 2D World Generator



## GentleXD (20. Jan 2017)

Hallo ich melde mich mal wieder,

ich bin gerade dabei meine engine für ein 2d sandbox game im Stil wie terraria zu überholen. Und im gleichen Zug auch meinen aktuellen World Generator.Nun War er bisher eher einfach nur ein paar Höhlen uns Cafés alles nur Funktionen. Nun würde ich aber auch gerne klippen Wasser Fälle etc haben und ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand zu klippen ein System kennt oder eine Idee hat. 

LG Alex


----------

